# Feeling Good About Yourself



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi ladies.
If you've seen any of my other threads you'll know I'm on Project Me at the moment. I'd love to hear your ideas and thoughts on what makes you feel good about yourself, things to do, beauty tips, motivational ideas?


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't seen your other posts yet so I'm not sure this is what you're looking for but do try not to be too harsh or overly critical of yourself.

I would love to lose approx 20 pounds in weight but have found it very difficult - yo-yo ing etc. One day on the way to work I decided to do a count of how many women I saw, my age and say 10 years younger, that had a body I would swap mine for.

On my rush hour journey I only counted 2 women with whom I would swap, and that was at a push! There were lots of women who had great "selected" body bits e.g. that one has flat stomach but not keen on her legs, or she has a nice size chest but a not so great midriff. 

I hope that this doesn't come across that I am putting other women down but this is how I realised that I'm not perfect (far from it) but neither is anybody else for the most part and it's all subjective anyway - one man's meat is another man's poison and I don't need to be perfect to feel reasonably attractive and content within myself. In fact nothing is more attractive than someone who comes across as warm, friendly, interesting and interested, regardless of how physically perfect or otherwise they are. 

Back to the weight loss I did manage to lose approx 6 pounds and will try to lose more coz I want to maintain a healthy weight and feel good about myself for myself. 

In general I would say people shouldn't neglect themselves - a little pampuring and nurturing of oneself goes a long way. Taking pride in one's appearance is a form of valuing oneself.


----------



## Damselfish (May 21, 2010)

Hi Willow,

I am in a similar place. For me, exercise has done wonders, both physically and mentally. I am 40. 

Last year, my husband's and my problems came to a head. I started running again to cope with the stress. Slow 1 mile at first, then a steady 10-minute 3 miler. I joined a boot camp at the Y and ran 7-minute miles. I visualized all my stress and literally pounded it into the pavement Post run, I feel fantastic, spiritually, mentally, & physically! The endorphins, weight loss, muscle gain has really helped me feel better about myself and my problems and the strength to tackle them better and more productively. I am calmer, happier, my self esteem is improved and I sleep really, really well. My circulation is improved, therefore my skin looks and feels younger, more vibrant. Also, I feel I am being a good role model for my girls when they see me dealing with stress this way.

If running is not an option, walking delivers the same benefits as above.

Good luck, Willow. Hope you find what you are looking for and kudos for going after it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you damselfish. I have always enjoyed walking, and as all the dog walking in the household is down to me I try and do at least 3 6km beach walks every week. I don't know what it was though but I got the urge to _run_ too, there's probably something psychological in that LOL! So last week I got a book from the library on Starting Running, and I'm now on week 2. Real babysteps compared to what you're doing but I'm already feeling good about it!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I was just watching a woman running this morning on the way to work and thinking I'm going to start again. I used to run and I miss it. I do elyptical now because I need to lose weight and you burn more calories than on the treadmill, but I'll get there!


----------



## Damselfish (May 21, 2010)

Good for you, Willow. Ooooh, and you get to run on the BEACH, too..i am so jealous (Florida beach bum now landlocked in Texas). Music and visualization help motivate and you will get addicted to the endorphins! Enjoy yourself (and doggies)


----------

